# New Craftsman Nubber



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tonight, while I was enjoying TJ's (bcannon87) company, we enjoyed some cigars from an ISOM. Well, I loved the little Monte and wanted to keep going all the way to the end...however I do not have a nubber...no nails laying around, or anything...until I found the new Craftsman nubber that happened to be laying on my porch table. So, I picked it up...had just the right size there to hold what I was smoking...and it worked until the end of the "nubber" got so hot that I could not place my lips on it.

I love this new nubber. I have TONS of them for all ring guages and the best part...it is made by my favorite tool company...CRAFTSMAN!

Check it out! :wink:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigar "McGyver" for sure. Ingenuity knows no bounds.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

ha, mayby you should smoke in your garage more often. either that or you could just leave your wrenches around wherever you were working that way when you needed to use one as a nubber it would always be there. somtimes i feel like i have some kind of tool that really should be in the garage in every room of the house. i really need to put them all back but more importantly i should finish what im doing with the tools in their current location, then i will feel more inclined to put them back. unfourtunatly in order to do that i have to finish all of the projects i have going.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That might be the best nubber I have seen up until now. Going to take a lot to beat that one.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it! I tried it myself but it seemed to be a bit fat. I replaced the craftsman with my snapon and it seemed to work at little better (and it only cost 10x more)


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tommy, As i told you last night that is just freaking awesome!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Love it! I tried it myself but it seemed to be a bit fat. I replaced the craftsman with my snapon and it seemed to work at little better (and it only cost 10x more)


John...sweet nubber! I have a few Snap-On's...and they work great too!!! :roll:


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Has to be the best thing ever. would never have thought of it as i always have a knife on me.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

dacken said:


> Has to be the best thing ever. would never have thought of it as i always have a knife on me.


I hear you Josh...I too usually have a knife on me, but I was out smoking in my shorts...with nothing around but this wrench...or a bottle of Berrymans B12...with that being just a little flammable...I went with the wrench!

Worked perfectly...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not knocking craftsman because I personally have lots of their tools. I did think that I should mention if you are going to go the open end route the snap-on flank drive plus provides a greater grip with less slipping. 8)



These nubbers seem to work just fine in fractional or metric.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> I'm not knocking craftsman because I personally have lots of their tools. I did think that I should mention if you are going to go the open end route the snap-on flank drive plus provides a greater grip with less slipping. 8)
> 
> These nubbers seem to work just fine in fractional or metric.


And, the best part about all of this John...is that they come in nearly EVERY size...holding ANY RG! 8)


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

quo155 said:


> And, the best part about all of this John...is that they come in nearly EVERY size...holding ANY RG! 8)


Exactly! My largest combination does 128 RG! Just pick out the right size for a gentile squeeze. I guess if you were forced to slum it you could use an adjustable wrench as well! hmmmmmm I'll be back in a minute.

.........

...............

..........................

I tried them both and they seem to work equally well. The combination wrenchs are lot lighter and less bulky though.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Exactly! My largest combination does 128 RG! Just pick out the right size for a gentile squeeze. I guess if you were forced to slum it you could use an adjustable wrench as well! hmmmmmm I'll be back in a minute.
> 
> I tried them both and they seem to work equally well. The combination wrenchs are lot lighter and less bulky though.


I like! However, that rubber gripped Craftsman Nubber must have cost you a pretty penny! :tease:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

quo155 said:


> I like! However, that rubber gripped Craftsman Nubber must have cost you a pretty penny! :tease:


Craftsman professional adjustable nubber $10 - value win, nubber function win, repair function loose
Snap-on adjustable nubber $90 - value loose, nubber function win, repair function win


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

this is awesome! way to think outside the box!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

that's a great idea! i have alot of wrenches that im not using right now since the stroke! minds as well to put them to use right?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys...thanks for the comments...and you have got to try yourself one brothers! They work great!


----------

